# Moped the planet... lol



## nivoldoog (Jul 28, 2009)

Is this idea even possable... I know they get bomb gas milage... but the distance between places would make travel very hard/difficalt/obsurd?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a scooter. it would be possible w/ a sidecar. buuuut not all can be equipped too easily. my honda could probably take it


----------



## Bendixontherails (Jul 29, 2009)

it is possible. a friend of mine rode hers from Oil City out to Idaho and back. did a tour of hot springs on the way. Just learn how to work on them, get a few basic tools, and you're set.

And if you know someone who's quite mechanically inclined you can tweek the shit out of them. Most of the 50cc one's have enough block material to be bored out to almost double the size. which basically means you can make the little bastards do 70! Just don't get caught by the cops going that fast or they will ticket you/maybe impound the bike, since the under 50cc thing is why you don't need a license ( in most states, anyway).


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jul 29, 2009)

on the road by j. kerouac from the digger generation. good read. they did it.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 30, 2009)

Bendixontherails said:


> it is possible. a friend of mine rode hers from Oil City out to Idaho and back. did a tour of hot springs on the way. Just learn how to work on them, get a few basic tools, and you're set.
> 
> And if you know someone who's quite mechanically inclined you can tweek the shit out of them. Most of the 50cc one's have enough block material to be bored out to almost double the size. which basically means you can make the little bastards do 70! Just don't get caught by the cops going that fast or they will ticket you/maybe impound the bike, since the under 50cc thing is why you don't need a license ( in most states, anyway).



I really want to know how to make mine go faster. it's all well and good doing 35 but sometimes you're running late.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 30, 2009)

hell yes! that's my scoot! now I'm thinking I should just moped to richmond for best friends day. too bad I'm on time contraints or I would. work ruins everything.

plus I need to get new tires and change my brakes before I try to do anything like that. 

instructables has EVRYTHING. I spent 4 hours yesterday exploring tha tsite and just kept fining more and more fun things to do and make.


----------



## blacklines (Jul 31, 2009)

I met a couple guys who were doing the Al-Can on mopeds last time I was up that way (this was somewhere south of Liard) They both were carrying LOTS of spare parts and one of them had already done a mostly complete rebuild on his engine... So it is possible, just involves some know-how and logistical planning


----------



## Mouse (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah I suck with that type of stuff. 

I've been looking online for cool things to trick out my Ruckus with but so far i just want new tires lol


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jul 31, 2009)

Eh..I'll stick with the trains and the thumb. This shiznit sounds too complicated for me


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 1, 2009)

Another good motivational text is "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance".

Really though, you do need to keep your ride in good order. People die on malfunctioning rides.


----------



## wartomods (Aug 2, 2009)

i?ve read somewhere in the internet a guy that made a trip from australia to uk in a moped, it had a long personal journal with photos, i will try to dig that up and post


----------



## wartomods (Aug 2, 2009)

here it is Sydney to London on a moped called Dot - ADVrider


----------



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

have to say that guy is a pretty clever writer.


----------



## hartage (Sep 7, 2009)

Just put in the time and effort to get a motorcycle license. They're much more durable and you can keep up (at least) with traffic on the highways. But I have read on the net of people that moped just about everywhere. Hey, if you do it post your progress here. I'd love to follow your moped travels.


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 12, 2009)

Check out the book"One Man Caravan",by Robert Fulton.he made the best West-East RTW trip ever,back in the early '30s,on a 350 Douglas.


----------



## gregk (Sep 24, 2009)

scootdawg.com is a great forum to find any info you need on scoots. i own a 150cc china scoot can do 45-50 all day and i get about 65-70 mpg.


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 24, 2009)

You can get bicycle motors online for about 120 bucks.. I'm pretty sure there 50cc some are 70 or 80 even and they dont look to hard to mount...


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 25, 2009)

Beware the clip-on bike motor!Have had to rebuid a dozen this summer(when I could find the parts for the poor orphan things),and can say that unless you can practicallly carry a spare motor,somewhere out there the heartless bitch shall leave you wondering how far it is to the next bus stop!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2009)

barbuchon said:


> I don't even know why people say motorcycles are better. It's just not the same deal. It depends on what you are look for.
> 
> Up here in Québec, they cost way too fucking much, 1400$ for the plate, 3000$ for insurance, cost too much in gaz (vs a scooter), and guess what the bike itself is more expensive.
> 
> Mouse: I just bought myself a honda ruckus too! Brand new 2009, all black. I'm going to get it tonight. Can't fucking wait to do some light trails.




cheers to that! motorcycles are a major luxury. 

bravo on getting a Ruckus. you wont regret it. Mines old, been beaten by others before i got it, and it still spins like a top. I use the thing daily as my only transport. the only trouble i've had to far was a clogged airfilter and i needed a new back tire.


----------



## hartage (Sep 26, 2009)

barbuchon said:


> I don't even know why people say motorcycles are better. It's just not the same deal. It depends on what you are look for.



I said what I did about motorcycles because to see the world you need long distance endurance. I read a guy that took a moped up the alcan then up to prudhoe bay. He needed an engine rebuild when he got to alaska. He was forced to pull a trailer with spare tires, and other moped parts behind him. Just to make it to where he was going. That was just to AK. Imagine going around the world on a moped ? Because of engine size moped motors are going full tilt most of the time and they don't last long. For long distance travel a regular motorcycle would be much more practical even with the higher costs involved. Both from an endurance/dependability standpoint and a speed standpoint. Some states like here in cali if your moped goes faster than 15mph you need a motorcycle license and insurance. I'd hate to cover long distances forced to go under 15mph.


----------



## hartage (Sep 27, 2009)

barbuchon said:


> A lot of stories cover people traveling with scooters. It's not because one guys had a bad story, that they all do have. It's the same with everything in life man?!? The fuck is that. Mechanic is mechanic, that's it, that's all. I'm pretty sure you'll find people having bad times with they motorcycle too if you look for it. You know... We can see shit everywhere if we want to.
> 
> I juste hate the sort of thinking "Bigger is better". But not all people are like that, I respect that. I don't have money for that, and don't need it. Like Mouse said, I feel like a scooter is already a luxury. They are totally cool to me. Shit man, I only rode skateboards and bike in life. Trust me that scooter is heaven.
> 
> ...



I'm not addressing the issue of money at all. I totally get not being able to afford something, shit I'm just about broke right now. But the title of the thread is "moped the world". There are quite a few people that have ridden around the world and they have all chosen to use enduros (dirt/street bikes). One of the requirements is having he capability to go over very rough roads hence enduros. Another requirement is a large gas tank (5+gallons) some remote parts of the world there is a need to go 250 miles with no gas in between. For the same reason is endurance. If your in the middle of some remote area 100+ miles from the nearest town and your moped wears out. Kind of like trying to cross the pacific on a row-boat. You just can't bring enough supplies with you to get you to the other side. Hell there is a 240 mile stretch of no gas on the Dempsy hwy (a dirt road) up to prudhoe bay. (Dempsy is a 500+ mile long dirt road up to the arctic circle.)

For around town where gas is easy and parts are available mopeds are fantastic and lower in cost. But if your going to travel the world (moped the world) I don't think anybody has even tried it before on a moped for said reasons. This isn't a ding on mopeds. I'm just saying right tool for the right job.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 9, 2010)

It's totally possible. Hell, I'd do it.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 9, 2010)

some states require tags, title, and ins. on moped/scooters. PA does. I wonder if that would mess you up in taking a multi state trip? guess if you have an id from a state like MD that doesn't req. anything you could be ok, maybe??


----------



## wartomods (Feb 9, 2010)

i've read a report of two guys who were riding from uk to mongolia, in some old bmw motorcycles, and in the middle of the russia, in a gas station, the road was more dirt than tarmac, very few cars, and they found two guys that were riding from china to portugal through russia by bicycle. Yes in that way moped touring is pretty doable.


----------



## jobe (Feb 9, 2010)

In New York State for a moped you need a regular license, insurance and a plate on it! It totally defeat the purpose of a moped! And its not like you can ride up from PA with no plate and be like well im from PA. I just got a motorcycle. Its a 650cc gets 80mpg and I only paid 180 bucks...the same price i paid for a moped I didnt know I needed plates for.

If i didnt live in NY Id have a moped for sure tho.


----------



## gaarie (Feb 17, 2010)

Read my mopedarmy topic for some inspiration and ideas. I'm still traveling, but stopped in Long Beach to make some money. Almost home. Next venture will be in a bus. I've been asked to travel the world and make a film with a fellow moped enthusiast/film-maker, but I'd have to spend about $10,000 in plane tickets and food, etc. I currently have $70. =]

Mopeds are slow. With stops to see people, I've been coast to coast in about a month. To appreciate the world would take a few years, but if you have the time, you should do it. I personally would not do it in a moped again. I will ride them for the rest of my life, but never more than a few hundred miles. I've done it with no tail lights, no license, no insurance... Sure you can do it. If you show respect to the law that stop you, you won't have a single problem. They aren't familiar with the laws anyways.

Kitting mopeds... I could get my moped up to 70mph, but I chose not to. Kitted mopeds tend to be completely unreliable. On my stock 25mph motor, I've had to pull my head once (on the steps of the superdome) to seal an air leak, rebuild the carb a few times (takes 5 minutes), and change a few flats. Most people bring their kitted mopeds out for rallies to show off and do short rides. Some of the Creatures from San Francisco did 13,000 miles on kitted mopeds, but they held extensive knowledge of their motors and carried a ridiculous amount of spare parts, which they used.

Licensing... Sure, get legal in the state your ID is from and you shouldn't have any problems in other states. I was respectful and got out of all traffic stops just by explaining what I was doing. I was not in any way legal for my state either...


----------



## Veil of reality (Mar 4, 2010)

As far as fuel economy goes an overloaded moped demanding mostly wide open throttle would get poorer fuel economy than a 500cc motorcycle requiring half throttle.

Sorry to get all technical and shit.

I recently saw this demonstrated as a Prius was pushed around a race track as a V8 beemer followed behind. The beemer got vastly superior mileage.

Plus it'd be nice to get up on the highway...no?

It's all good but unless the moped means you don't need a license, tags, and all that bullshit it might be better to go bigger. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ruther (Mar 29, 2011)

I've thought about doing this before, and while researching it I came across this thread about a guy who travelled to 32 states on his ruckus.

TotalRuckus :: View topic - The Adventures of Wan - Rucking Across the US! [Part 1]

It seems that with a long distance trip on a scooter, you would end up doing some serious engine work, if not a complete replacement, but has anyone done this before? Any idea of the cost? I'm sure it'd vary greatly on the type of scooter you have, but could someone give me an idea? This would be one of the deciding factors before I'd try something like this.


----------

